# I feel like my body is wrecked



## VickiK (Aug 9, 2012)

I've now had three cycles over the last year - 2 fresh and 1 frozen.  Unfortunately all have resulted in BFNs.  

Since going through the IVF I've put on weight and my boobs have grown considerably - 34B to 36DD.  I feel really uncomfortable with the way my body is now.  I dread someone noticing and commenting especially as I've got nothing to show for these changes.  Will my body ever revert back to the way it was or am I now stuck with it?

Many thanks


----------



## Curly_Jay (Apr 2, 2013)

Hiya VickiK,

So sorry about your BFN's.  I know the feeling about putting on weight.  I myself have also had 2 cycles this year and my body has changed a lot too   I feel uncomfortable in my usual clothes.  After the 1st cycle I went on my first ever diet (slimming world) and only managed to loose 1-2 kgs, and went straight onto the 2nd cycle.  Right now I don't feel like dieting, we torture ourselves with the cycles anyways!  Aiming for my 3rd cycle in Jan or Feb '14.

Are you going to try anymore cycles?

Curly xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Vicky
Like you, I've done 2 fresh and 1 frozen chuck this year and it's really taken it's toll on my body. I'm on a real push at the moment to try and lose the weight I've put on. I always seem to lose weight during IVF even though I eat more and exercise less but then it goes straight back on. I just try to keep telling myself that my body has been through a lot and I shouldn't be so hard on myself but right now I feel the same way as you.
Hope you feel better soon.
Sara. xx


----------



## VickiK (Aug 9, 2012)

It's nice to know that I'm not alone - albeit I wouldn't wish any of this on anyone.

We've got our review next week and we do hope to try again in the New Year.  I'm trying to follow a high protein diet at the moment and have been trying to get back into the exercising.  Trying Zumba tomorrow night.

I know that there is a lot in remaining positive and I do try to think positive thoughts as much as possible - guess I'm just having an off day today.

Thanks for your support and I wish you lots of luck with future cycles.

Vicki


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i think IVF does change your body and it's something they don't really warn you about.

on the plus side, compared to before I ever did IVF, I understand how my body works in a whole new light.. it's actually liberating to realise how much of the way I felt was down to hormones and not just some weird personality disorder... i'm sort of 'healthier' even though my body changed with ivf.

so it's not all bad.


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi VickiK

It's awful isn't it?  I've put on a stone, gone up a dress size and have gone from 34B to a 34D without changing any part of my life or diet: I have to say I am very pleased with the extra cleavage, as is DH  

I've just joined slimming world as I want to get my BMI back to where it was before we started and get me back too as it started to get me down.

I'm sure with your diet and Zumba it will shift in no time  

Riley x


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I feel exactly the same!!! I'm now 2 dress n boob sizes bigger without going thru a full cycle yet! 2 abandoned. Does get 2 me at times but can't complain abt the boobs  is really hard 2 shift 2 so feel ur pain. Doesn't help EVERY1 has commented on it n the usual r u pregnant questions. Grrr  it'll all b worth it in the end tho.x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

We had 3 ICSI cycles and 1 FET in 18months, I put on almost 2 stone and having always been size 8-10 felt so self conscious and it really showed as I am only 5ft 2! When I had my m/c anyone who didn't know about IVF kept saying you must have been further along looking at size of your belly!! X

We decided on the adoption route and it took a while but I am now in better shape than I was before treatment, whatever you decide to do just remember it is all worth it in the end if treatment works, I don't regret it and would cycle again if I thought it wouldn't end in more heartache xx

Good luck xx


----------

